#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Opnenen Livesets met achtergrondgeluid

## Spekkie

Nu, ik ben niet erg thuis in dit soort dingen daarom snel een vraagje,

Hoe doen ze dat nauw eigenlijk? Zo geluid van een dj opnemen op een feesje, MET het kategejank van de ooh zo geweldige dames die nu echt niet 10min kunnen zwijgen :-D

Groetjes;

Laurens

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Paar mics in de zaal + een lijntje vanaf het "foh".
Op een aparte mixer afmixen en opnemen maar

Althans, zo doe ik het altijd :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

